

Bitcoin in India: Drivers and Barriers to Adoption - CrunchyJams
http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-in-india-drivers-and-barriers-to-adoption/

======
rwbt
I don't think the gov of India will ever understand the fundamental idea or
the potential of Bitcoin. PayPal had issues with the regulatory bodies until
very recently. Considering the red tape an average Indian has to face to open
a bank account and the sheer number of ID cards issues by the gov (PAN,
Aadhaar, UID etc), the financial regulatory system is a huge cluster#$@*,
which I don't see changing anytime soon. Bottom line, I will be very surprised
if some high court in India or the Financial ministry doesn't make it illegal
in the next few years.

~~~
dobbsbob
One thing you can do is buy Okpay locally in India and then use that to
buy/sell bit coins on BTC-e exchange.

------
dobbsbob
To transfer money out of India through a bank you need an invoice, proof of
income and basically gov permission.

~~~
mknits
It's very easy if you join the Congress party. You won't need anyone's
permission and no one will ever try to investigate you.

------
chatman
As an Indian, I feel offended by the first illustration. Taj Mahal is our
national pride and photoshopping a bitcoin on top of Taj Mahal is the most
insensitive thing the author could have done.

~~~
karangoeluw
I'm an Indian. I don't give a crap about photoshop. What you should really
feel offended by is the _actual_ harms being done to the monument.

~~~
3am
As a non-Indian, I'm somewhat offended by the technical deficiency of the
photoshop (they couldn't even be bothered to take care of the reflecting
pool?) and the (imho) subpar analysis in the article itself.

